# Turkey question



## jimr (Apr 15, 2010)

My brother and nephew both shot turkeys today and want me to smoke the breasts for them. I have never smoked a turkey much less a wild one so I am wondering if there is anything special, aside from brining, that should be done with them. Is injecting something to consider? The meat will be skinless and I am wondering what can be done to keep them from being chewy on the outside. I am guessing that an internal of 170* should be the finished product. Is low and slow the correct way to do them? 190*-210*? Should they be foiled?


----------



## bbally (Apr 15, 2010)

Low and slow is correct.

Brine first, Injection is almost a must do with wild turkeys.

For wild birds I like to build a butter rub compound mixing butter, favorite rub and a little canola oil.  Once you get the butter and spices mixed thin it down with the canola oil until it is injectable.

Then cover the breasts with bacon for the smoking.  Needs lots of fat to keep from drying into jerky.


----------



## flash (Apr 15, 2010)

Definitely won't be a Butterball. Smaller, less moist. I never brine, but for a wild bird, it would probably be needed. Florida birds are not that big, your birds may be.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 15, 2010)

Recommend you pull the breast at 160* ...Loosely tent with foil and rest for 20 minutes...Also about 10 minutes before pulling..remove all barding to allow a little browning...

Enjoy!


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 15, 2010)

Good Job! I have done the breasts of 2 birds over this past year. I didnt brine any of them. I did inject 1 with a butter and garlic creole mixture. But the rest i just seasoned and threw on the smoker and covered with bacon. I liked that the best. They all turned out great. Wild turkey is much better than Butterball! No comparison.  And the breasts on a 25lb bird are far from small!   

I smoked at 225-240 with Cherry and pulled at the forementioned 160. Im telling you they are great. Its the only way i will cook them from now on. This year i got a few rounds of Apple all split and chunked up just waiting on the big Tom to come in Monday morning!! I love spring, and i love turkey hunting!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 15, 2010)

I have only had wild turkey once and it was awesome. My roommate shot one back in the day and we just injected it and put it on the grill. Very juicy and good. I though it was going to taste wild or gamey but it didn't at all. The wild birds are much bigger than a butterball one around here.


----------



## roscoe dog (Apr 15, 2010)

Last year I took a wild turkey breast and cut pieces about 2 x 2 inch and about 6 inches long. Then I cut a pocket in the center of the piece and stuffed it with cheese. Marinated in Italian dressing for a couple of hours. then wrapped in bacon and on the grill. Came out very good.


----------

